# Do You Own A Boat, What Kind Do You Have?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2017)

For many years we had a small aluminum boat with a motor, it was just perfect for the two of us and a dog to navigate rivers and enjoy fishing on lakes.  We sold that and bought a canoe instead, also have a small motor for that.  It's been awhile since we took the canoe out and put it in the water.  We've mostly been fishing in streams and rivers, and when on lakes we often just fish off the shore.

Do you own a boat, and if so, what kind is it?


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 24, 2017)

No, but I always wanted a Cape Dory Typhoon (small sailboat).  Maybe in the next life!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2017)

Not at the moment, but when my lottery ticket hits the big one I will.

It's a 40'  ChrisCraft cabin cruiser,  twin diesel, sleeps 4 and enough deck space for  a bevy of scantily dressed  young ladies  sun bathing.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 25, 2017)

Here`s ours.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 25, 2017)

But,like Falcon,when I win the lottery,it`ll be ChrisCraft all the way.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Not at the moment, but when my lottery ticket hits the big one I will.
> 
> It's a 40'  ChrisCraft cabin cruiser,  twin diesel, sleeps 4 and enough deck space for  a bevy of scantily dressed  young ladies  sun bathing.


I want one like Mark Cuban has!!
.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 25, 2017)

Years ago dad was given a 14ft alumicraft. But no motor. Dad borrowed a scott-atwater 5hp from a neighbor that had not run in years. we took it all to a lake where dad put the boat in the water and mounted the motor. It would not start so he rowed out into the lake and began fiddling with the carb settings, cleaned it out and would pull the rope to start. After each pull the boat moved closer to shore. One final pull of the rope and the engine caught. To bad. He was only 10ft from shore. Bang he hit a tree on the shore and when I saw him the impact had rolled him all the way to the bow.. ha ha


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 25, 2017)

I've never owned a boat.  But, when I was about 20, I wanted a sailboat really bad.  I bought sailing magazines and pictured myself cruising along in a 25 footer.  Then one day my future wife and I drove to Newport Dunes, a quiet saltwater inlet and rented a tiny sailboat.  For the life of me I couldn't get that thing to go where I wanted.  Eventually, we got close enough to shore that I could get out and push it back to the rental place.  it embarrassed the heck out of her.  Not only that, I had a watch in the pocket of my swim suit so I could keep track of how long we were out, and I forgot it was in there.  The salt water destroyed it.  I decided maybe sailing wasn't my thing.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2017)

You should have seen us when we first started paddling our canoe around Don.  My husband knew a little bit more about what he was doing, but me, not so much.  One thing we decided is that I was better off in the front and him in the back.  We used to be cracking up on the lake laughing at ourselves, calling ourselves the 'canoe brothers'.   I know it would have been very similar with a rental sailboat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> Years ago dad was given a 14ft alumicraft. But no motor. Dad borrowed a scott-atwater 5hp from a neighbor that had not run in years. we took it all to a lake where dad put the boat in the water and mounted the motor. It would not start so he rowed out into the lake and began fiddling with the carb settings, cleaned it out and would pull the rope to start. After each pull the boat moved closer to shore. One final pull of the rope and the engine caught. To bad. He was only 10ft from shore. Bang he hit a tree on the shore and when I saw him the impact had rolled him all the way to the bow.. ha ha



I started telling my husband this story about your dad and his smile turned into laughter at the end.  He reminded me of when he was holding the motor of our aluminum boat and fell backwards, butt over the water, feet in boat and motor in his lap.  I had to hurry up and help him so he wouldn't fall into the lake with that on top of him.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 25, 2017)

A  Meyers 12' aluminum boat, inherited from my parents, at least 55 years old, had a 1962 license sticker on it. Replaced the wood on the transom last year.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 27, 2017)

Was a bonifide member of the "hole in the water"... dump dollars in club. Finally got smart and sold both boats. One was a twin engine Sea Ray complete with hot water, shower, flush toilet, a/c and twin berths. The other was my fishing and go fast boat. Bayliner Trophy with a 150 horse merc outboard.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 28, 2017)

squatting dog said:


> Was a bonifide member of the "hole in the water"... dump dollars in club. Finally got smart and sold both boats. One was a twin engine Sea Ray complete with hot water, shower, flush toilet, a/c and twin berths. The other was my fishing and go fast boat. Bayliner Trophy with a 150 horse merc outboard.



Nice boats...

B O A T = *B*reak *o*ut *a*nother *t*housand.


----------



## Wayne (May 2, 2017)

24' Falcon Center Console, use it every week all year long just about.


----------



## Pappy (May 3, 2017)

Back in the early eighties, we owned this 34 foot Trojan houseboat. These pictures were taken on the Erie Canal in Ilion, NY. We would run several miles, on the canal, up to Oneida Lake, and spent a weekend. My dad is at the helm. Bottom right photo. Dufuss, me, in the hat.


----------



## jujube (May 3, 2017)

Last one that I "liked" was a 24' pontoon boat.  Wherever we went, we didn't go fast but we went "in style".  Nothing fancy, but we had plenty of room to take lots of stuff along and stretch out.  With the metal pontoons, we could ram it up on a sandbar or a shell island or a bank without damage and enjoy ourselves immensely.  

Then my late husband got into bass fishing and we traded the pontoon in toward a bass boat.  Not as much fun.  No shade, no comfortable lounges, but faster than a bat out of hell.   That pretty much ended boating for me, as I consider fishing as only slightly preferable to a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## CIH Ron (May 3, 2017)

A Stingray 195 LR  19.5 foot 4.3 L V6 Chevy

It needs a little work and yes a little money to get it running well.


----------



## Trade (Jul 30, 2017)

We had a canoe when we lived on a lake in Florida. We sold it after we moved from there. When we lived on the lake all we had to do was drag to the water and launch. But after we moved it was quite an undertaking to mount it up on the roof of the car to go anywhere so we seldom used it.


----------



## Trade (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm seriously considering getting a Kayak now. But I''m not going to try to carry it on the roof of the car. I think I'll go with a trailer instead. I've got a class one hitch that I had put on my car for our bike rack. And I've ordered a 2 inch ball for it. I'm thinking I'll buy the trailer first. Then start shopping for a used Kayak on craigslist. As soon as I find what I want I'll have the trailer to pick it up with. 

This is the trailer I'm thinking of buying:


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jul 31, 2017)

Good morning to all- Well, let's see.  I have a 18 foot trailerable sailboat, six kayaks- I build them out of wood strips, and I have other plastic kayaks. My buddy parks his fishing boat in our yard since his exclusive gated community doesn't allow residents to park boats three.  I guess that's my roster of boats at this time.

Trade- if you get a kayak and if you live in Mobile, you will have a great time.  I live in Bay Minette, and I use my kayaks on the Delta, over near Bayou Le Batre and down at Dauphin Island. Mobile is prime kayak country. And you are very wise to think about a trailer for your 'yak.  In years past, I could heft my kayak up on the car top rack no problem.  Those days are over.  Give me a holler and we'll talk about kayaks.

Good day to all- Ed


----------



## Trade (Aug 1, 2017)

Ed Mashburn said:


> Good morning to all- Well, let's see.  I have a 18 foot trailerable sailboat, six kayaks- I build them out of wood strips, and I have other plastic kayaks. My buddy parks his fishing boat in our yard since his exclusive gated community doesn't allow residents to park boats three.  I guess that's my roster of boats at this time.
> 
> Trade- if you get a kayak and if you live in Mobile, you will have a great time.  I live in Bay Minette, and I use my kayaks on the Delta, over near Bayou Le Batre and down at Dauphin Island. Mobile is prime kayak country. And you are very wise to think about a trailer for your 'yak.  In years past, I could heft my kayak up on the car top rack no problem.  Those days are over.  Give me a holler and we'll talk about kayaks.
> 
> Good day to all- Ed



Thanks. I could use a little advice. I'm going to be looking for a tandem. Right now I'm open to a sit in or sit on top. But my first order of business is to get the trailer and have it ready to go. What kind of tie downs do you reccommend?


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 1, 2017)

Almost 40 years ago we owned a 30 ft. cabin cruiser and kept it tied up at the dock behind our house where we lived in the lower Keys.  Lots of fun, good memories.


----------



## Trade (Aug 2, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Almost 40 years ago we owned a 30 ft. cabin cruiser and kept it tied up at the dock behind our house where we lived in the lower Keys.  Lots of fun, good memories.



Sally Rayburn? 

Is that you?


----------



## Trade (Aug 5, 2017)

Ended up buying this trailer off of Craigslist. That black plastic storage box didn't come with it. Now all I need is the kayak.


----------



## Pete (Oct 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Do you own a boat, and if so, what kind is it?[/QUOTE
> 
> From 1966 to 1969 I ran a fishing guide service off the Tanana and Yukon rivers in Alaska and had this 24 foot inboard jet boat.
> The photo below is a 'frame' capture from some of the video I shot of the boat.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 15, 2017)

Yep, have one. It's a 1992 20' Celebrity 200 Cuddy Cabin w/a Mercruiser 5.7L (350) I/O. Bought it a few months after moving here to northeastern Florida in 2009. Yes, have put money into it. The only things that haven't been replaced is the cockpit deck, seats and seats. Block has been replaced along with alternator, plugs, belts, manifold/risers, carb, trim switch/motor, part of stern redone, dual battery setup and part of outdrive replaced. This Fall, had a new cockpit cover made. Just recently, oil changed and boat winterized (fogged). Boat and trailer now in semi-dry storage (not a full building). Boat off of trailer, sits on a rack and a forklift puts it in the water and takes out for us. Want to ship the boat to Colorado, when we move back. 

Fist boat was a 16' 1989 Invader Bowrider w/a 4-cylinder engine. Had that while living in Colorado. Most weekends during the summer, had this boat out on two reservoir lakes fishing for rainbow trout and "beaching" the boat to relax on the sand. Sold this after leaving Colorado. 

Wife's family had a ski boat and Jon Boat by a lake cottage in southeastern Michigan. My uncle had a ski boat in Indiana that I go out on sometimes. My real boating experience came from being in the Navy.


----------

